# Clipper Confusion



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

My favorite blades are the Geib buttercut and here's what I'd get:

#4f or #5f (for body -- Miami and Puppy / lamb trim)
#10 (for face and tail)--#15 might irritate her skin since she's a light colored poodle
#30 (if you plan on using combs, this is the best underneath)

As for paws, you can use the #10, but the 5/8 or 7/8 are also handy. I use a separate clipper (smaller one) just for paws. 

I hope that helps!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I would use a #15 on FFT. Until you know she is not going to clipper burn, on the face and tail, go with the hair, not against. A #5 for the body and a #10 for tummy and bum. The Wahl stainless steel combs are awesome if you use them with a #30 blade. I would get two #15's so you are sure to always have a cool one.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Make sure you get the RIGHT Wahl metal set of combs for your clipper! I recently tried to replace one of mine that had broken, and inadvertently found out I'd ordered the type made only to fit of a Wahl 5-in-1 clipper. That set is absolutely NOT universal, it only works with that type of clipper. There is a different set that works over the universal Oster, Andis, and other blades.

Personally, I switch between my newer metal Wahl combs and a plastic Laube set I've had for many years, but only because I get different results with each (plus the plastic set can leave a lot more length). The main thing between the two is being sure you use the right blade underneath. The plastic ones are best with a #40. The metal Wahls do best with a #30 or #15, but never a #40. I found that out the hard way (destroyed several #40s).


----------



## peacepoodle (Oct 5, 2011)

*Good*

Got all the bases from above.... I love my Wahl Bravo smaller clipper for feet and face. It 5 in 1 blade is awesome. Be careful not to burn your poo. I'am a pet groomer.


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

So, the higher the # on the blades, then the shorter the cut? 

I don't know why I have so much trouble wrapping my brain around this!! Thank you!!


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I'm going to get these:
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Andis-22360-2-Speed-Professional-Clipper/dp/B0018KVI5M/ref=sr_1_49?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1320049695&sr=1-49[/ame]

...so now I just have to get the right blades. Which universal snap-on combs work with these? There are so many and there are always exceptions to that 'universal' part, it seems! ty!!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Mama2FourAZ said:


> So, the higher the # on the blades, then the shorter the cut?
> 
> I don't know why I have so much trouble wrapping my brain around this!! Thank you!!


The higher the blade, the shorter the cut. (Yes.) For example, the #40 blade is a surgical cut. Vets use this blade prior to surgery and the really brave poodle groomers use it on face, feet, and tail. (I'm not one of them! LOL) The #15 is shorter than the #10. These are from shortest to longest: #7F, #5F, #4F (the "F" stands for "finishing.") The Oster reference chart (link below) gives you the hair length for all the blades.  Click on the :: ANDIS :: link for a guide to a few Poodle trims (or here: http://www.andis.com/USA/sm_animal/pdf/Poodle_chart.pdf)! 



> I'm pretty sure I'm going to get these:
> Amazon Amazon
> 
> ...so now I just have to get the right blades. Which universal snap-on combs work with these? There are so many and there are always exceptions to that 'universal' part, it seems! ty!!


That's a good clipper. These combs will work: Wahl Stainless-Steel Attachment Clipper Combs | PetEdge.com

Most blades and combs will say they work with the standard "A5" clippers, or "detachable blade" clippers. That applies to the full-size Oster, Andis, Wahl, etc. clippers that all use the universal/detachable "A5" blades. 

Clipper blade 411 links: 
Clipper Blade Chart
http://www.lambertvetsupply.com/Clipper-Blade-Comparison-Chart.php
http://www.householdappliance.com/downloads/oster_reference_chart.pdf
:: ANDIS ::
Dog Grooming: Clipper Blade Selection Guide
Clipper Blade Usage Guide | PetEdge.com
GregRobert Andis Clipper Blade Guide and Clipping Tips


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

That poodle chart is AMAZING and clears up so much for me! I'm a visual person so that really, really helped!!


----------



## peacepoodle (Oct 5, 2011)

*Try here.*

Go to Petedge.com They have blades and clippers at great prices. The Whal Bravo(spelling)? Is great tool. I love it for between toes and face... this is the 5 in one clipper. You still need a good clipper for the body. Good Luck.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

peacepoodle said:


> Go to Petedge.com They have blades and clippers at great prices. The Whal Bravo(spelling)? Is great tool. I love it for between toes and face... this is the 5 in one clipper. You still need a good clipper for the body. Good Luck.


Mama2FourAZ Wahl Bravura or Arco have adjustable blades and now you can also get really nice combs to fit. It is light weight and would work great for whole body on a small poodle with a set of combs. The blade never becomes hot like it does on a A5 clipper. I use one for FFT and also to cut pattern on standards.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

peacepoodle said:


> Go to Petedge.com They have blades and clippers at great prices. The Whal Bravo(spelling)? Is great tool. I love it for between toes and face... this is the 5 in one clipper. You still need a good clipper for the body. Good Luck.


They also have the flat $5.99 shipping deal right now, which is great compared to their usual shipping fees.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Apres Argent said:


> Mama2FourAZ Wahl Bravura or Arco have adjustable blades and now you can also get really nice combs to fit. It is light weight and would work great for whole body on a small poodle with a set of combs. The blade never becomes hot like it does on a A5 clipper. I use one for FFT and also to cut pattern on standards.


I love the Arco too!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> I love the Arco too!


Me too--perfect quiet, cordless clipper for face, feet and tail. It's great for "skittish" poodles who don't like having their faces clipped.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

Rowan said:


> Me too--perfect quiet, cordless clipper for face, feet and tail. It's great for "skittish" poodles who don't like having their faces clipped.


i'm going to start grooming jessie (been saying that for over a year - just scared lol :ahhhhh: ) anyway...i am going to start with fft. i just ordered the Wahl Bravura. it came with some plastic combs which i won't be using since i just want to conquer fft. my question is twofold: is this the right clipper for fft? and...which adjustment level should i use on it? i took it out of the box for 10 minutes - it's back in the box. lol i'm wondering if the clipper you recommended above (Arco) would've been a better choice?


----------

